# New to forum



## shalu (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Folkes,

Just saying hello! I've recently bought a MK1 225 tt in silver. Had numerous previous cars but this is my first audi. I'm sure I will be asking for the forums help in the near future.

Kind regards

Shalu


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welocome, remember to join the forum www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Shalu, Welcome to TT Forum.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

